
Ask HN: What software is used at SpaceX and NASA for PM? - czbond
Anyone know what software is used to manage the full lifecycle of building a rocket project wise? I looked through NASA&#x27;s software catalog - and didn&#x27;t see anything applicable. I can&#x27;t believe they&#x27;d use MS Project.
======
drizze
It looks like SpaceX uses jira:
[http://www.spacex.com/careers/position/202828](http://www.spacex.com/careers/position/202828)

Not sure about NASA though.

